# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  [.NET] XTabControl

## minitech

*Important update - fixed bugs, now version 0.5.1*

A customizable TabControl? No way! Now it's here. It is a bit slow on old computers, but I'm working on that.

I've been stuck with the default TabControl forever, and been held back by its limitations.

Features:
Customizable tab headers (using the XTabStyle.IHeaderRenderer interface)Optional double-buffering (use the DoubleBuffer write-only property)Great design-time supportTransparent and semi-transparent background colorsAnd much more!

Features I hope to release in later versions:
Additional default IHeaderRenderersSmart TagsMore speedProperty descriptions and XML commentsAn overflow listHot-trackingThe ability to change tabs by clicking instead of using the SelectedIndex propertyMore events

Enjoy! Please let me know about any bugs, this is version 0.5.

Source code available here.

----------

